# LC GCC-4120B CD-RW/DVD



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Arrrggghhhh..... it appears that one of the two CD-ROM drives in my E-machine at home is overheating. I'm hoping that it's just the CD-ROM drive, in which case I'll just swap out the drive with another I have lying around. However, in worst case, I'll have to replace combo CD-RW/DVD drive. I was on price watch, and noticed the LC GCC-4120B drive for about $60+shipping+tax. So far, the two reviews I have found have been positive, but still, it doesn't hurt to ask...

http://www.cdrlabs.com/reviews/index.php?reviewid=82
http://www.inside-hardware.com/reviews/cddvd/


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Pricewise it would be hard to beat that. I haven't heard anything about Lucky Goldstar, but I would assume it would be as good as anything out there. I'm sure the manufacture a more well known brand for someone (such as HP or LaCie)...


----------

